# Synthetic Oil



## Steve H (Jan 16, 2007)

I have used fossil oils in all my vehicles (four & two wheeled) since day one. Kind of that "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" attitiude. Now that I just started towing a fifth wheel, I am wondering if changing to a synthetic would be beneficial to my Dodge diesel. Anyone have experience with any of the synthetics??


----------



## Steve H (Jan 17, 2007)

RE: Synthetic Oil

I don't make a habit of replying to my own posts but someone just gave me this LINK with some great information! Thought others might like it as well!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 17, 2007)

Re: Synthetic Oil

I use Mobil1 in my MH gasser, because people 'think' it to be better for the engine.  I won't ever know, because I'll be selling it to someone that 'thinks' it to be better.  That's why I use it.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 17, 2007)

Re: Synthetic Oil

I have used Rotella 5/40 weight in my "03" Dodge CTD and it seems to get a little better milage.  However, I usally only use it in the winter for the eaiser starting of the 5/40W opposed to 15/40W of the organic oil.  My old Dodge Diesel (95) went 210K miles with no problems towing 12K lbs using 15/40W organic oil..  It didn't use more than a 1/3 of a quart of oil between changes (3000 miles) from the day I bought it until I sold it 8 years later.  I would say that the synthetic is probably better, but if you chage it regularly the organic oil will work fine.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 17, 2007)

Re: Synthetic Oil

I used Amsoil in my 1997 Dodge and it did great.  Better gas mileage, easier starting and more power.  I now have Rotella synthetic in my Duramax and I see improvements there also.


----------



## Daddyk (Jan 17, 2007)

RE: Synthetic Oil

Checked with ford on my 2006 F-250 and they recommend not to use Synthetic oil. Ford is getting down right mean about warranty issues. They even said that people should keep all reciepts for oil changes, filter changes ect because writing it down on a piece of paper is just not going to work anymore. For now on I am going to keep all my reciepts and just stuff them in my manual book. Can't hurt to do that then they do not have a leg to stand on when I have to take mine into the shop. I will play their game, then they will h ave to pay for repairs......


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 17, 2007)

Re: Synthetic Oil

Boy, you just started another whole line of questions...Like if you knew Ford was trouble, why did you buy one?

I did check my owners manual and the Rotella Synthetic IS fine with GM.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 18, 2007)

Re: Synthetic Oil

Oh, boy.  Here we go again!  Don't you guys know not to say 'Ford' around Ken (Grandview)?    (Reminds me of an old Abbott and Costello skit. Or was it the Three Stooges?)


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 18, 2007)

Re: Synthetic Oil

Dodge doesn't seem to care if you use synthetic oil.  They do have approved oil filters and if you don't use them you could have problems.


----------



## BobW (Feb 3, 2007)

RE: Synthetic Oil

Synthetic oils came up in this forum a while back. I thought i would add my two cents about this subject. Do you really think synthetic oil is the answer? Add it all up, it's only money. How long are you going to keep your Truck? This diesel will run 300k miles before any piston, or engine wear. You still need to change the oil every 3 or 5k miles. How many miles do you drive each year? 
If you plan on only using your truck a short time, or have it in storage, synthetic oils may not be the best choice. Synthetic oils are way too slippery and leave a thinner film on the metal parts. if it takes longer to start your engine after sitting for along period, the moving pistons will remove the protecting coating on the cylinder walls. Also, how often does the manufacture want you change the oil? In your truck this could be 3 times a year. At 15 quarts a pop. Also a good mineral oil will keep it's film on the metal parts much longer after the engine is shut down. Do the math.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 4, 2007)

Re: Synthetic Oil

You do not change synthetic oil every 3-5 thousand miles.  When I used Amsoil, I changed it at 20,000 miles.  I learned a long time ago I learned that oil does not break down.  It gets dirty.  IF you can keep oil clean, it will last a VERY long time.  That makes the secret for long life, the filter.  Amsoil has their filter for their oil.  Back in 1998-2001, when I was using it in my Dodge, they had a 1996 Dodge truck that had over 130,000 miles on the base oil.  It had their expensive, good filter system on it that I did not buy.  They analyzed it every 20,000 miles, replaced the oil that got burned and kept going. 

Read any manual that comes with the Duramax.  It says under normal usage, you can go up to 10,000 miles with regular oil.  The computer calculates the RPM's, temp., flow through the filter and monitors several other things the engine goes through and it will tell you when to change the oil with a display on the dashboard.  At the change, you reset the computer for the next cycle.  It also tells you when the level is low.

I know lots of people do not believe in going more than 3,000 miles on their oil. That is very old school these days.  Engines are better, oils are better, filters are better.  Read the owners manual that came with your vehicle.  It will advise you best, but probably 5,000 miles or once a year for the average gas engine.


----------



## bufordtpisser (Mar 26, 2007)

RE: Synthetic Oil



> Daddyk - 1/17/2007  10:06 PM
> 
> Checked with ford on my 2006 F-250 and they recommend not to use Synthetic oil. Ford is getting down right mean about warranty issues. They even said that people should keep all reciepts for oil changes, filter changes ect because writing it down on a piece of paper is just not going to work anymore. For now on I am going to keep all my reciepts and just stuff them in my manual book. Can't hurt to do that then they do not have a leg to stand on when I have to take mine into the shop. I will play their game, then they will h ave to pay for repairs......



Neither Ford or any other manufacturer can deny you warranty service on any vehicle that you use an oil that meets or exceeds the recommendations in their manuals. Check out this link http://www.howstuffworks.com/framed...m&url=http://www.micapeak.com/info/oiled.html

You will know more than you could possibly ever need to know about oil.


----------

